# Hello from Boston!



## jsantarelli1234 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hello everyone. I want to start off by saying that I am really looking forward to being part of this forum. I like to learn new ways of approaching my craft. Along with new tech and music. 

My education background is in sound engineering, sound editing and foley work. I've also done some film composing for independent film projects. In part to that I have a love for making electronic music, from House, techno, downtempo to meditation music. I am also part of an electronic music group called the Table Syndicate. The group consists of me and 3 others. Combining live vocals and a didgeridoo player. If anyone is interesting hearing music from the group let me know I will be more than happy to share links. 

Overall I look forward to sharing with you all my ideas and having interesting discussions on various topics about music. Cheers! 

- Jonathan Santarelli


----------



## StanLockfield (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome here, Jonathan. I hope to discover your work.


----------



## jsantarelli1234 (Jul 9, 2017)

StanLockfield said:


> Welcome here, Jonathan. I hope to discover your work.


Thank you Stan. I've been busy with some projects and will post something soon.


----------



## jmauz (Jul 9, 2017)

Hey Jonathan, welcome. I lived in Boston for 13 years before moving to L.A. Did you attend Berklee? I miss Boston often...not in the winter though of course!! 

Go Sox!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 10, 2017)

Welcome. I was a born and raised in Winthrop, moved to LA in '72 but at heart I am still a Bostonian, and a rabid Celtics fan. Also, Red Sox.


----------



## J-M (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## chillbot (Jul 10, 2017)

Need to get some better pitching. Sale can't pitch every game of the playoffs.


----------



## jsantarelli1234 (Jul 10, 2017)

jmauz said:


> Hey Jonathan, welcome. I lived in Boston for 13 years before moving to L.A. Did you attend Berklee? I miss Boston often...not in the winter though of course!!
> 
> Go Sox!



Thank you Jmauz. I went to NEIA. It was a good school. They had some really nice equipment. Learned a lot there.
You know this past winter was not bad at all. There was some really cold days but overall a lot better than a few years ago. Been wanting to visit L.A. for some time. Hope to make it out there soon.


----------



## jsantarelli1234 (Jul 11, 2017)

Ashermusic said:


> Welcome. I was a born and raised in Winthrop, moved to LA in '72 but at heart I am still a Bostonian, and a rabid Celtics fan. Also, Red Sox.




Thank you Asher. I currently work right now in East Boston. Have you visited Boston in recent years?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 11, 2017)

I worked at Kurzweil in Waltham and was amazed when I returned there a couple years ago to visit friends how that neighborhood had totally changed.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 12, 2017)

jsantarelli1234 said:


> Thank you Asher. I currently work right now in East Boston. Have you visited Boston in recent years?




My first name is Jay. I was in Boston last Thanksgiving.


----------

